
What is an API Anyway? – Episode 1 of 'Demystifying Tech' - leeale10
https://airdev.co/post/demystifying-tech-episode-1-what-is-an-api-1527801885166x161315477220341570
======
aleein
Crystal clear :-) - there needs to be more simplification of common tech
concepts like this for non-techies like me. Thank you!

Looking forward to the rest of your series. How often do you post stuff?

